# Early morning crying



## PipsMoms (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Our 6.5 months old started waking us up crying from the next room, we have her for 3.5 months and this habit is new. 
She never has a problem with us going to the next room at night, staying by herself or whatever but come early morning she starts whining, barking and digging in front of our bedroom door.
She seems to relax for a moment if we talk, and when we do get out of bed it seems like it's not that she needs to go out, but more that she wants to be around us (her bed is in the next room, we don't want to drag all of her stuff into our room and there's no way to leave the door open).
We're not sure what to do, we fear giving her attention would only reinforce this behavior. Any ideas?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you able to prop the door open say with a heavy object that the dog will not hurt itself on? This is what I would do.  That way she can come in and check on you when she feels the need to.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

What time do you feed your pup. Sometimes when a pup is fed early it can cause pup to get rowdy/whine and what not. Don't have a clue if this is your problem just throwing it out here.


----------



## PipsMoms (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replays guys.

Well the door opens indoor, so noway I can open it without really getting up 

Our routine is to take her out a bit after we get up and feed her when we get back. Still, this morning she was whining 2 hours earlier than her usual breakfast time (and I don't think she was really hungry since ate late last night). And if that's the deal, what can we do?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Dogs can get hungry as early as 3 hours before breakfast, but I would normally suggest feeding a little bit at night. Sounds like you fed her late. So, maybe try feeding her before 8pm or before 6 pm, if 8pm doesn't work. Another thing to try is a 15 min. potty walk before bed for a little exercise ???


----------



## PipsMoms (Sep 21, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Dogs can get hungry as early as 3 hours before breakfast, but I would normally suggest feeding a little bit at night. Sounds like you fed her late. So, maybe try feeding her before 8pm or before 6 pm, if 8pm doesn't work. Another thing to try is a 15 min. potty walk before bed for a little exercise ???


I'm not sure I get what you mean about the feeding times. What we do is feed her around 11PM and in the morning around 8AM. It's a long night but that's the way it always was.
As for walking her, we do try to do it as close to going to bed, but sometimes it is a bit earlier. She doesn't seem to have a problem with falling asleep. It's the keeping to herself in the mornings that's the problem.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

PipsMoms said:


> I'm not sure I get what you mean about the feeding times. What we do is feed her around 11PM and in the morning around 8AM. It's a long night but that's the way it always was.
> As for walking her, we do try to do it as close to going to bed, but sometimes it is a bit earlier. She doesn't seem to have a problem with falling asleep. It's the keeping to herself in the mornings that's the problem.


Is that a type error last feeding at 11 PM if not that means you're walking her 11:30 or midnight. I prefer to feed (if feeding twice daily) early which could be 5 to 8 and then next feed 12 hrs later. I like to give more time between last feeding and letting dog out for final dumping routines. Adult dogs only fed once daily early in morning. This probably will not cure your problem but maybe a little advice on feeding.


----------



## PipsMoms (Sep 21, 2011)

wvasko said:


> Is that a type error last feeding at 11 PM if not that means you're walking her 11:30 or midnight. I prefer to feed (if feeding twice daily) early which could be 5 to 8 and then next feed 12 hrs later. I like to give more time between last feeding and letting dog out for final dumping routines. Adult dogs only fed once daily early in morning. This probably will not cure your problem but maybe a little advice on feeding.


We are now feeding her 4 times a day, we now want to cut it down to 3 times (with bigger portions each time), that's why her last feeding is very late. 
We don't walk her after that, I think she doesn't know her metabolism is suppose to be quick since if we walk her an hour after we feed her she will only pee. By the time we walk her in the morning it doesn't seem like she had a problem holding it in, but she's happy to go. Do you think that might be the problem?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

At 6.5 months, always fed my pups twice daily and at a year once. This is another one of those personal choices and not advice. A problem such as crying in the morning can be anything so don't have a clue as to what it is causing it. But many problems are cured by just trying different things, if one of them works you're a genius if not you're a Klutz. Trial and error is the action needed. If you did nothing 1 or 3 months from now she could just stop on her own. Her sleeping clock just is not in tune with yours and the energy a 6 month old pup has can be beyond measurement. One thing I have used occasionally through the years are earplugs.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with wvasko. I had misunderstood about when you were feeding. Another variable to consider is that DayLight Saving Time just stopped, and the time for sunrise has changed... I imagine that you didn't change her 'clock'  Maybe you can wait it out a few more weeks ? If it is not something like that, then I dunno either. Sorry...


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

My puppy is like that too - she just prefers to sleep right next to me by my bed rather than in the room next doors - she cries in the morning, and it's usually for a good reason - sometimes her teeth hurt cuz she's teething and needs something cold, sometimes she's hungry, and often she just really wants to play with me  Having a puppy means that there will be some things that you just need to ride out until she gets a bit older. Just make sure she's getting everything she needs, including daily walks, enough food and fresh water, and plenty of potty breaks and play time with you 

If she's scratching the door, do not open it. Wait till she's calm on the other side, then let her in. Frankly, I don't blame her for wanting to be with you - her attachment to you is getting stronger and she just wants to be by your side


----------

